# Ricky Gervais - "Derek" (C4)



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone watching it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

So far it's as bad as expected


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone watching it?


 
No


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> So far it's as bad as expected


I couldn't decide if I wanted to watch it or not (didn't in the end) as it looked a bit rubbish.  I thought that about Life's Too Short, but that was alright (although nowhere near the level of The Office or Extras).


----------



## smmudge (Apr 12, 2012)

The trailers for it looked terrible, just not funny at all. They were really starting to piss me off actually.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

Typical Gervais / other geezer not the tall one vanity project taking the piss out of mongs, spazzers, dementia etc. ... so far it's a fair distance short of anything resembling 'funny'


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, that was a bit shit all round. Didn't raise any lols at all - just fucking annoying tbh...


----------



## binka (Apr 12, 2012)

he first did a character called derek in about 1999 who was almost identical to this one except he was an aspiring standup with a learning disability (hillarious premise im sure you'll agree) there was a sketch of it on youtube for years and years but funnily enough recently its proving impossible to find a copy of it anywhere online. which is a shame because its got to be seen to be believed. 

anyway the pilots just finished and it is possibly the worst thing he has ever done


----------



## JHE (Apr 12, 2012)

A near miss.  I suppose there is scope for a sad comedy set in an old people's home.  This didn't quite work, but it was better, IMO, than much of the post-Office stuff with Ricky Gervais just playing, well, Ricky Gervais.  He had an acting task in this one.  I think the reason it didn't quite work was that he had not really worked out whether he was portraying Derek as having a learning disability or not.  The other characters were better played.

(There was nothing at all in the programme I've just watched about "mongs" or "spazzers" - I really don't know why 23dom thinks there was - and treating dementia as something you can joke about seems fine to me.)

I think it's just a one-off, so no prospect of it improving.

I don't suppose Gervais will ever again make anything even half as good as The Office.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

JHE said:


> (There was nothing at all in the programme I've just watched about "mongs" or "spazzers" - I really don't know why 23dom thinks there was -
> 
> I don't suppose Gervais will ever again make anything even half as good as The Office.


^^snipped a bit.. the mong / spazzer was wrt to derek, lingo Gervais himself uses, that's why I used it - like you said, learning difficulties or not, or what. Fwiw I agree with you!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2012)

So, to summarize - pretty unfunny shit.

I'll deffo watch it again, you never know it might be a grower. I find Karl Pilkington fucking irritating, he was just playing himself. I lost all respect for him after seeing An Idiot Abroad.

Stephen Merchant was wise to stay out of this one!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

if any one posts here saying they enjoyed it, i will hunt you down and crush you to bits with my bear hands.

yes. bear.


----------



## JHE (Apr 12, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> if any one posts here saying they enjoyed it, i will hunt you down and crush you to bits with my bear hands.
> 
> yes. bear.


 
Bears have paws, not hands.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 12, 2012)

Ha, i liked aspects of it!

grrrr


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 12, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> if any one posts here saying they enjoyed it, i will hunt you down and crush you to bits with my bear hands.
> 
> yes. bear.


 
I like anything Ricky Gervais does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I like anything Ricky Gervais does.


what? like taking a shit?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what? like taking a shit?


that would be better than this program.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 12, 2012)

Unfunny wanker, always has been, always will be. Office was alright but massively overrated and the rest is just shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2012)

what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 12, 2012)

YouSir said:


> Unfunny wanker, always has been, always will be. Office was alright but massively overrated and the rest is just shit.


 
And he looks as though he might smell a bit. I'm not exaggerating when I say I find his physical appearance repulsive.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 12, 2012)

It wasn't lol a minute, but that wasn't his intention, surely?  Derek came across as likeable and sincere.  The carer is just as I know them to be, from supposedly poor, rough stock, but genuinely warm hearted. Gervais using Pathos well again imo.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


i bet he has done that at some point


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2012)

gervaise has about as much pathos as ali g


----------



## binka (Apr 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


yes but what if ching chong the chinaman had a heart of gold?? what if he got sad and cried and had a little look at the camera?


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> gervaise has about as much pathos as ali g


Perhaps my emotions are too malleable,  he does get to me sometimes.  Joan dying and the reaction of the carer did catch me a bit tonight!  My mother has spent 25 ish years working at the local old peoples home so i've seen similar scenes countless times (my excuse).


----------



## JHE (Apr 12, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> It wasn't lol a minute, but that wasn't his intention, surely? Derek came across as likeable and sincere. The carer is just as I know them to be, from supposedly poor, rough stock, but genuinely warm hearted. Gervais using Pathos well again imo.


 
But was he playing (trying to play) Derek as having a learning disability? I'm not suggesting actors should not play characters with learning disabilities, but I do say the portrayal of Derek didn't seem consistent to me. I've an idea that Gervais has said he was _not_ playing Derek as learning disabled, but I'm not sure.

Also, I would like any drama - comedy or otherwise - set in an old people's home to be realistic and I don't think it would be realistic that Derek's job would be done by a person with a generalised learning disability.

(It was also very unrealistic to show a care assistant cutting a resident's toe nails. It's a small point and on its own doesn't matter, but I think it's probably indicative of how the prog was made: without much care taken to check out the reality of the world portrayed.)


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

of course gervais' character was a person with learning difficulties. 
its not even up for debate as far as i care.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 13, 2012)

Reply to JHE:  fair points, I watched it under the assumption that Derek was just helping out and not a paid employee.  I worked for several years for Age Concern and the day centres routinely had folk with learning disabilities helping out, benefiting all.  I've clearly watched the programme with bias.

I'm uneasy with Gervais playing the part, should he have cast the role?  Surely the role is acceptable in this day and age.

 I made the futile point of tweeting Gervais asking him to put the professional carers in key positive roles for the forthcoming series, i retain some hope that the series will be worth watching.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> gervaise has about as much pathos as ali g


 
I had to google search gervaise to see if you spelled Ricky's name incorrectly or were deliberately being smart and playing on words. Gervaise is a film about a 19th century women and/or a French composer from the 16th century.  I gave up!  Gervais does Pathos better than Ali G though, that's a proven opinion fact.


----------



## binka (Apr 13, 2012)

JHE said:


> But was he playing (trying to play) Derek as having a learning disability? I'm not suggesting actors should not play characters with learning disabilities, but I do say the portrayal of Derek didn't seem consistent to me. I've an idea that Gervais has said he was _not_ playing Derek as learning disabled, but I'm not sure.


ricky gervais is full of shit. 'derek' is a character he has done numerous times in various formats for more than a decade. he did a standup show at the edinburgh fringe in the early 2000s where he was 'derek' and according to everyone who saw it he most definitely was playing the character as having some sort of learning disability. as i mentioned earlier almost every video showing the old version of derek has been taken off youtube due to copyright infringement (some of which had been online for years, but mysteriously have been taken down only in the last few weeks) the only remaining video i can find is this:

however it appears that since 'mong-gate' (when ricky gervais lied and said he didnt know 'mong' was an offensive term) he's apprently toned down (but not abandoned) the derek character and has attempted to remove all trace of its origins from the internet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


Could be quite cool.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm hearing from various people it was more 'bittersweet drama' than 'comedy', even poignant: you root _for_ the character ... Anyway, i presume it's on 4OD >>>>


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


*sets video


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Typical Gervais / other geezer not the tall one vanity project taking the piss out of mongs, spazzers, dementia etc. ... so far it's a fair distance short of anything resembling 'funny'


 
I didn't think it was taking the piss at all,if you don't like gervais you're probably best off not watching his shows.

imo it was pretty funny too, the pond, the headbutt, the "is he gay" sequence, all karls bits. Hopefully they'll make some more.

Gervais also has every right to play the role himself, he wrote the fucking thing why shouldn't he?

---oh yeah I also noticed something odd about the soundtrack, did he lift the piano score from this is england?


----------



## Apathy (Apr 13, 2012)

just watched on 4od.  nowt special but it was ok, some nice bits.  Wasnt really making fun or mocking  anyone, I was kind of expecting it to be 'one false move from just being Jim Davidson' as Gervais once put it... in fact the most un-PC bit was that gand of loud, obnoxious, rude girls listed as 'chavs in pub' in the end credits.  they were cunts, could have just called them that


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2012)

no-no said:


> Gervais also has every right to play the role himself, he wrote the fucking thing why shouldn't he?


because he's not a very good actor, and his presonality (or, the viewers' opinion of his personality) gets in the way of the character.

I will try and catch up with this later. He made two good series, and one shit one, so the man has talent.  unfortunately he's also obviously a cunt, and so I, along with many other viewers, just dont _trust_ him. And you need to trust the author/actors motivation for a role if you are going to find it sympathetic. Knowing Gervais' unpleasant opinions on so many things, he shouldnt be surprised that many people think he's being a cunt in playing a role like Derek, no  matter what his actual motivations were.


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

He acted pretty well last night at certain points. I don't really have an issue with his personality though and I haven't followed the mong/twitter thing at all.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

ha.
he pretended to be retarted for fun. 
ha.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 13, 2012)

If making a program about a learning disabled character, why wouldn't you get a learning disabled actor to play the role?


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

dunno, ask dustin hoffman or tom hanks.

I don't see that it matters.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

no-no said:


> dunno, ask dustin hoffman or tom hanks.
> 
> I don't see that it matters.


Rainman wasn't meant to make fun of the character


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2012)

Did gervais go full retard?


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Rainman wasn't meant to make fun of the character


Neither did derek, but it wasa funny show. I laughed at parts of rainman too, remember the bit where he's copying the sound of cruise and his missus shagging?

Are disabled people not allowed to be or be portrayed as funny? I admit it's a fine line but I don't think derek stepped over it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 13, 2012)

no-no said:


> ---oh yeah I also noticed something odd about the soundtrack, did he lift the piano score from this is england?


 
Did you mean the use of Satie's music ?


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

not sure what satie's music is, but the piano that played when Joan died....


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

no-no said:


> Neither did derek, but it wasa funny show. I laughed at parts of rainman too, remember the bit where he's copying the sound of cruise and his missus shagging?
> 
> Are disabled people not allowed to be or be portrayed as funny? I admit it's a fine line but I don't think derek stepped over it.


disabled people, of course, can be portrayed as funny. I jsut don't think its ok to laugh at them for being disabled. Which I understand you don't think this was doing. But I do.

In the past I have enjoyed some of his stuff. I have mostly thought the stuff he does about mongs and spaz's was done to mock the people who actually think like that. But this just seems different.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> If making a program about a learning disabled character, why wouldn't you get a learning disabled actor to play the role?


how are they gonna remember all of the lines?


sorry


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

which bits did you find to be mocking the disabled? or was it the whole tone of the show?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if he did a programme called ching chong chinaman in which he painted himself yellow and put sellotape on the sides of his eyelids?


We already have Little Britain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

i have to say i'm conflicted about it now, as i remember vic and bob used to a lot of 'learning disabled' characters in their various tv shows and i laughed my head off at those.


----------



## Reno (Apr 13, 2012)

It depends on how you approach "edgy" material. I always feel sneering contempt and superiority in anything Gervais does. His stupid "ironic" grin that stares at me from photos of his makes me want to take a baseball bat and smash his face to a bloody pulp. I could not think of anything worse to watch on the telly.

This is probably where I should mention that I don't like him.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> If making a program about a learning disabled character, why wouldn't you get a learning disabled actor to play the role?


Post of the Day, and shortlisted for the Weekly and Monthly awards.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to say i'm conflicted about it now, as i remember vic and bob used to a lot of 'learning disabled' characters in their various tv shows and i laughed my head off at those.


 
But Vic and Bob are learning disabled themselves so it's allowed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

8ball said:


> But Vic and Bob are learning disabled themselves so it's allowed.


they're not!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they're not!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

pulling faces does not equal learning disabled


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> pulling faces does not equal learning disabled


 
Fair point.  But how do you explain the Dove from Above?


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 13, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> if any one posts here saying they enjoyed it, i will hunt you down and crush you to bits with my bear hands.
> 
> yes. bear.


I liked it.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> I liked it.


 
Calling Dr. Bear...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

8ball said:


> Fair point. But how do you explain the Dove from Above?


silliness. their trademark


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> silliness. their trademark


 
Which was the learning disabled character they did (thinking back to 'Big Night Out' I can't think of any, but they've done a lot of stuff).


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

i was thinking specifically of the bouncer played by Vic from The Club in The Smell Of Reeves & Mortimer. He also popped up in Catterick. His catchphrase was 'YEAH I KNOW!'


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was thinking specifically of the bouncer played by Vic from The Club in The Smell Of Reeves & Mortimer. He also popped up in Catterick. His catchphrase was 'YEAH I KNOW!'


 
Fair enough, I'm totally unaware of that character.


----------



## no-no (Apr 13, 2012)

The bloke they had on the most recent series of shooting stars had shades of derek about him.

Can't remember his name.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2012)

no-no said:


> The bloke they had on the most recent series of shooting stars had shades of derek about him.
> 
> Can't remember his name.


 
*Angelos *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renton_Skinner


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2012)

and what about this chap?


----------



## binka (Apr 13, 2012)

im pleased to present the genius of ricky gervais...

[edit - blocked]


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2012)

blocked


----------



## binka (Apr 13, 2012)

hah. i just created my own youtube account just to upload a copy of the original 'derek' and its been automatically blocked.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2012)

use this

http://tinypic.com/

they wont block it


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

8ball said:


> Which was the learning disabled character they did (thinking back to 'Big Night Out' I can't think of any, but they've done a lot of stuff).


there is a fine line between a stupid person and a disabled person


----------



## binka (Apr 13, 2012)

cheers am on it now (very slow upload speed)


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2012)

binka said:


> cheers am on it now (very slow upload speed)


 
yes takes ages, but wont be blocked by C4 in 30 seconds


----------



## binka (Apr 13, 2012)

http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


----------



## Apathy (Apr 13, 2012)

cant use adblock plus on 4od now either which is annoying


----------



## girasol (Apr 13, 2012)

Haven't watched it, but seen the adverts so many times that I clearly remember it was being advertised as a 'comedy-drama'?  Or something along those lines.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 13, 2012)

oi joutmaster...

come and have a go....

really...

it was a bit mawkish at the end but other than that I thought as usual with all Gervais stuff it skirted the offense line nicely and had some beautifully observed parts, I think anyone who's worked with those with learning difficulties couldn't help but see something of their roles or their charges within it.  I know it reminded me of some of the things my cousin does as well as a couple of autistic kids I used to look after...

I do think there's a element of Derek having more than one aspect of several learning difficulties which is a bit confusing, but it's certainly the least offensive thing he's done. 

I defy anyone to not think the purse scene isn't brilliantly acted...

Gervais is still however a one trick pony Mockumentary style recording which is usually exquisitely observed and designed to upset and disturb the audience and in that vain he comes up short with this in that it's genuinely not offensive.  

Sadly as usual and like lifes to short it'll be torn apart by the hand wringgers and those who've never seen it as being horrific and disablist...


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 13, 2012)

binka said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


 
Thanks for posting that, hadn't seen it before. Gervais is a bell-end.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> there is a fine line between a stupid person and a disabled person


 
Not sure it's as simple as that.  Very clever people can be stupid.  Also, characters like eg. Sheldon in Big Bang Theory can be both extremely intelligent and have what could be called quite specific learning difficulties (I'm not convinced about the usefulness of the term 'learning difficulties' in general tbh).


----------



## smmudge (Apr 13, 2012)

binka said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


 
Wow, how spectacularly shit. Was he trying to make sexual abuse funny there?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 14, 2012)

binka said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


 
I usually like Gervais but that was horrible.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 14, 2012)

binka said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


 
ok the new one on C4 isnt too bad but I'm suprised he wanted to resurrect this character in the first place after watching that pile of shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the problem with gervais is that in the Office we thought he was playing a character. And in a way he was. That character was 'me, without any ironic wink wink self awareness'

Later works have shown that he is Brent, but knowingly so.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 14, 2012)

Just watched it. I worked in residential/learning disabilities for many years and there was a hell of a lot there that was spot on. Bits that jarred were the comedy pratfalls and the running naked, just didn't fit in. And maybe his physical characteristics were too exaggerated, or coz I knew it was put on, I don't know. But think I got what he was trying to do.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

Dooby said:


> But think I got what he was trying to do.


That seems the key to me. This is really tough stuff to realise and it will wobble occasionally.

What Vic an Bob have to do with any of this I have no idea.


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2012)

Never much liked Gervaise save for a few lines and scenes on the Office he is mostly shit.


----------



## icebreaker (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually enjoyed it. Don't think it is meant to be a comedy.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 14, 2012)

8ball said:


> Also, characters like eg. Sheldon in Big Bang Theory can be both extremely intelligent and have what could be called quite specific learning difficulties (I'm not convinced about the usefulness of the term 'learning difficulties' in general tbh).


 
Like every fourth person in every good sit-com Sheldon has something approximating Aspergers syndrome.

I didn't like Derek at all. It felt too close to the truth. I didn't just find it unfunny, I couldn't work out what was supposed to be funny. I don't know whether it was supposed to be just about sniggering at people with learning difficulties, but I think some people would watch it for that reason regardlessly. I switched over a third of the way through. I don't get cringe comedy - I think The Office was great because it had great one-liners which gave some nice insights into the characters (including the (approximately) autistic accountant), but the cringe stuff just leaves me cold and slightly upset.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

I still don't get what people don't get about gervais...

his comedy is designed to offend, it's like complain a hot coffee is hot or you've cut yourself with a sharp knife... not shit sherlock what was it that gave you the clue...

I definitely don't get why people say I don't like x, but I still put myself through it until it conformed to all my prejudices at which point I was then disgusted by it... precisely as i expected to be... 

really.... how'd that happen...


----------



## Knotted (Apr 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I definitely don't get why people say I don't like x, but I still put myself through it until it conformed to all my prejudices at which point I was then disgusted by it... precisely as i expected to be...


 
I tend to think that as well. I just watched this because I keep giving Gervais a chance because the Office was so great. And then I got puzzled and so I needed Urban to explain it to me. I'm not one of the ghastly cool kids who know what's shit and what isn't. Honest.


----------



## bamalama (Apr 14, 2012)

ricky gervais is not, repeat, not funny
that is all


----------



## smmudge (Apr 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I still don't get what people don't get about gervais...
> 
> his comedy is designed to offend, it's like complain a hot coffee is hot or you've cut yourself with a sharp knife... not shit sherlock what was it that gave you the clue...
> 
> ...


 
Just because something is meant to be offensive doesn't make it funny. It's quite possible for something to be self-reflexively offensive and still shit.

And mostly people don't know if they're going to like something before they start watching it, so they'll watch it, and then make a judgement during, and refine it after, the viewing. Sure some people have expectations but many don't and some of those that do are quite open to having their expectations thwarted.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

bamalama said:


> ricky gervais is not, repeat, not funny
> that is all


*this is not, repeat not, a comedy*


----------



## JHE (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course it was a comedy, you silly sausage - part of it slapstick, part sit-com, part...

It's not a bad idea for a comedy, just not very well done, IMO


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2012)

*oh. i see.*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Just because something is meant to be offensive doesn't make it funny. It's quite possible for something to be self-reflexively offensive and still shit.
> 
> And mostly people don't know if they're going to like something before they start watching it, so they'll watch it, and then make a judgement during, and refine it after, the viewing. Sure some people have expectations but many don't and some of those that do are quite open to having their expectations thwarted.


Sure but most on this thread are the I knew I was going to hate I watched I hated it camp. 

See gervais is shit not funny etc but still decided to watch it.

I don't need to see the latest adam sandler film to know it'll be a massive fail and a piece of shit for example, so why would I go see one of his films.  The same is true of gervais if you think its gonna bit shit and you'll hate it don't watch it. It's not compulsory...


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 15, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I couldn't decide if I wanted to watch it or not (didn't in the end) as it looked a bit rubbish. I thought that about Life's Too Short, but that was alright (although nowhere near the level of The Office or Extras).


 
Lifes Too Short was one of the funniest things i've seen in ages , so i will watch out for this one

The office was shite i thought , like the Royle Family only in an office


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> gervaise has about as much pathos as ali g


 
Ali G was great too , bring him back!

christs there's not many sick bastards on here is there, you don't even like Frankie Boyle


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't like Boyle because his bio was just a rehash of his stand up gags. He is vicious, and I have laughed. But he is one note. Peter Cook could be vicious and borderline too, but he had a vein of absurdity as well. 

That said, when the projected cost of a state funeral for thatch was touted boyle said 'for that fee we could by everyone in scotland a shovel so they can dig a hole deep enough to hand her over to satan personally'

There's no heart though. Comedy needs tragedy, poignance, or absurdity. Bang-bang joke a minute stuff gets wearing, particularly if it is in the line of Boyles 'how out of order can I be next' style.

compare/contrast Family Guy with King of The ~Hill to see what I mean.


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't like Boyle because his bio was just a rehash of his stand up gags. He is vicious, and I have laughed. But he is one note. Peter Cook could be vicious and borderline too, but he had a vein of absurdity as well.
> 
> That said, when the projected cost of a state funeral for thatch was touted boyle said 'for that fee we could by everyone in scotland a shovel so they can dig a hole deep enough to hand her over to satan personally'
> 
> ...


 
Frankie Boyle is great i reckon . ANYONE can be offensive but he does it with class and as you've just shown is quite sussed politically too (cue army of angry urbanites)


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 15, 2012)

bamalama said:


> ricky gervais is not, repeat, not funny
> that is all


 
you can't have seen Lifes Too Short or his 11 Oclock show stuff


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2012)

Knotted said:


> Like every fourth person in every good sit-com Sheldon has something approximating Aspergers syndrome.


 
I think you might be conflating pedanticness/nerdiness/introvertedness with AS, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on that.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> Frankie Boyle is great i reckon . ANYONE can be offensive but he does it with class and as you've just shown is quite sussed politically too (cue army of angry urbanites)


 
There's a funny little bit in his autobiography about him doing a class teaching people stand-up skills and suggesting a change of line for a chap who is doing an 'offensive' joke, only for the guy to be horrified and outraged at Boyle's suggested replacement.  I find some of his stuff really funny and some bits actually offensive - I think he just has a slightly odd profile of things he is himself offended by.


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> *this is not, repeat not, a comedy*


from rickgervais.com on his own blog ricky gervais writes in late 2011



> Yes I am writing the sitcom and maybe a movie of Derek.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you go off and search for that on Sunday morning? Bless.

I don't care what he wrote on his blog while he was in the process of writing this. In fact, I just don't care any-which-way.


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2012)

well obviously you don't care but the reason i'm posting it is to highlight that when ricky gervais was writing/making derek he considered it a sitcom.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

a man acidentally falls in a pond then runs naked through a room of people
=
(bad) comedy


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I laughed, though if I saw Joustmaster's clip before watching it, I may not have done.  I'm not sure of Gervais's motives with this - he always wants to test the boundaries of decency. I thought some of the scenes were touching & I'm swaying on this being a humane rather than inane effort by the ponce who swans around Hampstead wearing shades.


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Did you go off and search for that on Sunday morning? Bless.


incredible really. you don't care so much that after making your previous post you went back and edited the above line in then changed the wording of the 'dont care' bit. ive never seen someone not care so much. on a sunday as well!


----------



## bamalama (Apr 15, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> you can't have seen Lifes Too Short or his 11 Oclock show stuff


 No.I don't think he's funny,imo he's mediocre at best,and mediocre when it comes to comedy is just fucking annoyin.He's like the class clown with a budget...whatever fills yer bucket though...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't like Boyle because his bio was just a rehash of his stand up gags. He is vicious, and I have laughed. But he is one note. Peter Cook could be vicious and borderline too, but he had a vein of absurdity as well.
> 
> That said, when the projected cost of a state funeral for thatch was touted boyle said 'for that fee we could by everyone in scotland a shovel so they can dig a hole deep enough to hand her over to satan personally'
> 
> ...


Your quite wrong. 

The laugh you get from horror is the purest joke you can get.

It's the most poignant, filled with pathos you can get.  

The reason for this is that your instant reaction is to laugh and then be horrified which then becomes an embarassment, acknowledgment and the acceptance.  This is comedy which stays with you. Rather than pap which you forget. 

Comedians rate Gervais and Boyle for this supreme ability.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

bamalama said:


> No.I don't think he's funny,imo he's mediocre at best,and mediocre when it comes to comedy is just fucking annoyin.He's like the class clown with a budget...whatever fills yer bucket though...


Interesting so the entire comedian profession find his work above par but you think it's mediocre.

What comics do you rate just so we know whether you're being elitist or have shit taste/no sense of humour...


----------



## Me76 (Apr 15, 2012)

I first got into Gervais through the XFM Saturday afternoon show. I would sit in the garden and potter while laughing at the banter between him, Karl And Stephen.  The Guardian podcasts are great for the same reason. 

I thought the office was alright.  

I loved his piss take in Africa for comic relief. 

I am yet to find anything else make me laugh, but I found Derek poignant at times. 

It seems it was only a one off though.


----------



## bamalama (Apr 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Interesting so the entire comedian profession find his work above par but you think it's mediocre.
> 
> What comics do you rate just so we know whether you're being elitist or have shit taste/no sense of humour...


 
Elitist?Nope just got an opinion.Apparently the entire music profession found amy winehouses work above par and i thought she was shite...
I don't mind some of frankie boyles stuff,I like some of stuart lees stuff.I used to like chris morris.I've got a scatter gun thing with comedy i like bits and pieces here and there,but wouldn't follow a comic in the way i might follow a band say...


----------



## bamalama (Apr 15, 2012)

this makes me laugh like a drain


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Uh huh...

I'd stick to standard sitcom in a can if I were you...


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The laugh you get from horror is the purest joke you can get.


you don't half talk some bollocks at times


----------



## bamalama (Apr 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Uh huh...
> 
> I'd stick to standard sitcom in a can if I were you...


 
Elitist ?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

binka said:


> you don't half talk some bollocks at times


Really. So you don't get the laugh or cry response...

Humans don't do that. Right. Laugh at horror rather than fear it.

Never happened.

You're an arsehat.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

bamalama said:


> Elitist ?


Nope.  Just Paul Whitehouse is renown for his canned laughter...


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Really. So you don't get the laugh or cry response...
> 
> Humans don't do that. Right. Laugh at horror rather than fear it.
> 
> ...


"the laugh you get from horror is the purest joke you can get" was the specific line i quoted. obviously you think its something profound/insightful and you expect people to react 'oh yes, ive never thought of it like that before. how wise you are' when actually "the laugh you get from horror is the purest joke you can get" is a pretty stupid thing to say, isn't true and makes you look a bit of a berk.

oh and another thing "Comedians rate Gervais and Boyle for this supreme ability" - well garry shandling thinks ricky gervais is a cunt and i'd rather listen to him than you


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 16, 2012)

Garry shandling. Really. Oh wow.

Well heavy weight. Lol.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2012)

The funniest man on the planet is a fan of Ricky Gervais. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/ricky-gervais-to-play-himself-in-curb-232627


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> The funniest man on the planet is a fan of Ricky Gervais.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/ricky-gervais-to-play-himself-in-curb-232627


He's okay in that episode. But just playing that version of himself again, so hardly a stretch.

Just watched 'Derek,' and, whilst it wasn't dreadful, nor mocking, it was poor, and distinctly patronising. None of it was particularly sharp, nor comic, nor poignant. It _might_ have managed the latter if it had had a half decent actor in the role, as it was Gervais looked like someone in a school play.

The good bits were Pilkington's & Kerry Godliman's, who bothed played well, and had decent roles (tho the 'is he gay' bit really didn't work, imo).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2012)

Watched half of the first one and gave up just now.
Maybe I think its not super terrible down to the fact that this thread lowered my already low expectations.
Still, its not interesting, its nothing. Interesting to see Carl in it.
But once you have seen 5 minutes you have seen the lot, or at least that's how it feels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2012)

It's only a one off isn't it?


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only a one off isn't it?


 
I've heard he's in the middle of writing six more. It wasn't very funny but not entirely awful either - I enjoyed Pilkington's jaded caretaker.


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Garry shandling. Really. Oh wow.
> 
> Well heavy weight. Lol.


so its seems you rate frankie boyle and ricky gervais but dismiss one of the best and most influential comedians of the last 25-30 years. at least you've made it perfectly clear you know fuck all about comedy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only a one off isn't it?


 
Just saw that. Makes much more sense.
Still. . . .


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 16, 2012)

Nah, its not a one off, he is currently writing the series.  To paraphrase his explanation and reasoning, he released the pilot as he finds everything he does is met with anger which quickly slides away after people see the thing they are angry about.  Seeing as he always insists on filming a pilot he thought he might as well release it early and let people decide whether they are in fact offended by the show, or not. 

Garry Shandling can look a bit like Portillo at times


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> The funniest man on the planet is a fan of Ricky Gervais.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/ricky-gervais-to-play-himself-in-curb-232627


 
You posted the wrong link. It didn't lead me to an article about Louis CK.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> It didn't lead me to an article about Louis CK.


----------



## pppPenguin (Apr 17, 2012)

Just watched it to see what all the fuss was about. Quite enjoyed it.

Think there's more emphasis on the situation rather than the comedy, although there are few moments of humour like the last scene when he follows the budding couple off to the pub "..maybe we should go to another one, so you can head butt somebody else..".

I'm not even sure he's depicting a mentally handicapped person, just somebody who is socially awkward. I've met plenty of people like 'Derek', he's not an uncommon character. You don't see this part of society on tv that often, in fact, if you do, it's usually a mocking of that part of society rather than mimicking. That's where I think people are mistaken, it's a mimic not a mock.It's not begging for you to laugh at it, which is why the emphasis lies on the situation rather than the comedy. At least it was in the pilot which I believe served to show what he wanted to get across. There's no pomp, it just is what it is.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wacthed it and enjoyed it. As has been said by others I didnt think it was mocking at all. Look forward to more.


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2012)

binka said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2wodlxw/5


Thanks for your efforts there Binka. We switched it off within about 30 seconds, so it's nice to know the snap judgement was correct.

He's a fucking arsehole hiding behind "it's a joke". Unfunny cunt who got lucky (once) off the back of other people's work, IMO.


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2012)

trevhagl said:


> you can't have seen Lifes Too Short or his 11 Oclock show stuff


I didn't watch Life's Too Short, but I just found this article which sums both that and Derek up rather well, I thought.



> Ricky Gervais, there is no justification for this lazy cruelty
> 
> These are woeful times for the disabled in Britain – 20% mandatory cuts in disability living allowance, government plans to coerce disabled people to do unpaid work, a 75% rise in disability hate crime between 2008 and 2009 (the last year we have data for) – and the satire of Ricky Gervais.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 17, 2012)

binka said:


> so its seems you rate frankie boyle and ricky gervais but dismiss one of the best and most influential comedians of the last 25-30 years. at least you've made it perfectly clear you know fuck all about comedy


thanks for putting words into my mouth...

tell you what you continue your argument in your head you think we're having and the outcome you think it's going to get is the one it has ok....


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

Having watched it I am interested in the fact that some people think he was mocking the disabled. From my POV I thought that he was highlighting the prejudice against Derek, not laughing at it. In much the same way as a lot of people relaised the true brutality and pointlessness of WW1 when Blackadder was killed, I empathised with Derek and I think that was the point. Comments have been made that Derek would never be allowed to work in a care home, and that may well be, but watching the programme made me think  "why shouldnt he?" I thought Derek was a beautiful kind character, maybe a different actor could have got more out of it, but I think it worked.
Maybe the fact that some people think that Derek was there to be laughed at says more about them than it does about Gervais!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

ymu said:


> I didn't watch Life's Too Short, but I just found this article which sums both that and Derek up rather well, I thought.


 
So you didnt watch the programme, but feel that an article you read sums it up! Nice one.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> Having watched it I am interested in the fact that some people think he was mocking the disabled. From my POV I thought that he was highlighting the prejudice against Derek, not laughing at it. In much the same way as a lot of people relaised the true brutality and pointlessness of WW1 when Blackadder was killed, I empathised with Derek and I think that was the point. Comments have been made that Derek would never be allowed to work in a care home, and that may well be, but watching the programme made me think  "why shouldnt he?" I thought Derek was a beautiful kind character, maybe a different actor could have got more out of it, but I think it worked.
> Maybe the fact that some people think that Derek was there to be laughed at says more about them than it does about Gervais!


I have quite enjoyed some of gervais' edgy satire in the past. it seems to be fading away though. if I squinted at the TV, I could almost see some satire in Life's To Short. But no amount of squinting or special glasses result in satire in Derek. just cheap jokes about a "mong"


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> I have quite enjoyed some of gervais' edgy satire in the past. it seems to be fading away though. if I squinted at the TV, I could almost see some satire in Life's To Short. But no amount of squinting or special glasses result in satire in Derek. just cheap jokes about a "mong"


 
Where were the mong jokes? I dont think there were any jokes at the expense of Derek's learning difficulties. Actually he's more socially awkward than anything else.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

well, obviously, you wont feel like there are mong jokes if you don't thing he was portrayed as mentally disabled. but- as I and lots of others have said, he clearly is.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> well, obviously, you wont feel like there are mong jokes if you don't thing he was portrayed as mentally disabled. but- as I and lots of others have said, he clearly is.


 
Your opinion only. Like I asked where were the jokes that were specifically about his condition, whatver that may be?

And you are one calling him a mong, nice one!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> Your opinion only. Like I asked where were the jokes that were specifically about his condition, whatver that may be?
> 
> And you are one calling him a mong, nice one!


i am using the word mong as that is a word gervais has used heavily through out his career.


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> So you didnt watch the programme, but feel that an article you read sums it up! Nice one.


Did you watch the videos binka posted?

What did you think of them?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

ymu said:


> Did you watch the videos binka posted?
> 
> What did you think of them?





1927 said:


> Where were the mong jokes? I dont think there were any jokes at the expense of Derek's learning difficulties. Actually he's more socially awkward than anything else.


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2012)

In case it passed anyone else by ...

Ricky Gervais, please stop using the word 'mong'


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> Having watched it I am interested in the fact that some people think he was mocking the disabled. From my POV I thought that he was highlighting the prejudice against Derek, not laughing at it. In much the same way as a lot of people relaised the true brutality and pointlessness of WW1 when Blackadder was killed, I empathised with Derek and I think that was the point. Comments have been made that Derek would never be allowed to work in a care home, and that may well be, but watching the programme made me think "why shouldnt he?" I thought Derek was a beautiful kind character, maybe a different actor could have got more out of it, but I think it worked.
> Maybe the fact that some people think that Derek was there to be laughed at says more about them than it does about Gervais!


as I said before, I dont think he was actively mocking anyone disabled, but he was doing such a bad, lazy, stereotype of a performance that it isn't that much better.

The whole thing seemed stuck in the seventies to me - a decade I imagine Gervais much prefers. From the old peoples home with the most bizarre staffing (yes, Derek might well work there, but there'd be a few more people than him, one other care worker, and a caretaker. And he'd have to have got some NVQ's after three or more years, as well as Hannah), to the whole portrayal of Derek. He's written elsewhere that Derek isnt meant to have a 'specific, definable, disability' but that he is someone who, when we were at school (I'm not much younger than Gervais) we would have called 'slow' or 'a bit simple.' But that was nigh on forty years ago, and those people actually _did_ have a specific, definable, condition. Gervais was just too arrogant and lazy to find out what it was. So he did his 'bit of a spacka' impression - stick your jaw out, shuffle along, talk a bit childishly, _bingo!_. Just lazy.


----------



## binka (Apr 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> thanks for putting words into my mouth...
> 
> tell you what you continue your argument in your head you think we're having and the outcome you think it's going to get is the one it has ok....


obviously you must be operating on a different level to me. where i come from when someone says:

"[persons name]. Really. Oh wow.

Well heavy weight. Lol."

usually that is taken as being dismissive of the person named. perhaps language is used differently round you way so maybe you could enlighten me as to what you actually meant?


----------



## bamalama (Apr 17, 2012)

binka said:


> obviously you must be operating on a different level to me. where i come from when someone says:
> 
> "[persons name]. Really. Oh wow.
> 
> ...


 
I think the person who introduced the idea of elitism is probably just that.Nevertheless Ricky Gervais is still a talentless fucker imo


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2012)

bamalama said:


> I think the person who introduced the idea of elitism is probably just that.Nevertheless Ricky Gervais is still a talentless fucker imo


 
And how many Golden Globes and Baftas have you got that qualifies you to make such a statement?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> And how many Golden Globes and Baftas have you got that qualifies you to make such a statement?


how does not having an award disqualify you from having an opinion on talent?


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> And how many Golden Globes and Baftas have you got that qualifies you to make such a statement?


how many awards did Titanic win?  (movie or ship)


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> how does not having an award disqualify you from having an opinion on talent?


since the move to the new boards, everyone has loads of awards and trophys


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 17, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> since the move to the new boards, everyone has loads of awards and trophys


A.

You forgot the A.

'Everyone has loads of awards, and atrophies.'


----------



## ymu (Apr 17, 2012)

Do people leave that spammy shit turned on?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 17, 2012)

binka said:


> obviously you must be operating on a different level to me. where i come from when someone says:
> 
> "[persons name]. Really. Oh wow.
> 
> ...


you're so happy to put words into my mouth why don't you enlighten me as to what I meant... 

off you go... 

I'll let you know if you're getting warmer...

you are after all the definitive U75 guide on comes no one dare differ in their opinion...

please PM me my next response so it can look like I'm still taking part in the conversation la ok...


----------



## binka (Apr 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you're so happy to put words into my mouth why don't you enlighten me as to what I meant...
> 
> off you go...
> 
> ...


i didnt put words into your mouth you pillock. i quoted you and interpreted what you said.

to repeat, you said of garry shandling:



> Garry shandling. Really. Oh wow.
> 
> Well heavy weight. Lol.


 
to which i replied:



> so its seems you rate frankie boyle and ricky gervais but dismiss one of the best and most influential comedians of the last 25-30 years. at least you've made it perfectly clear you know fuck all about comedy


 
now the fact is you are defending gervais here and on a previous post classed him with boyle so was it wrong of me to say 'so it seems you rate frankie boyle and ricky gervais'? i cant see how anyone could come to any conclusion other than you rating gervais and boyle.

when commenting on shandling you used the words "really. oh wow. well heavyweight. lol." on what planet and in which language is that not a dismissal of garry shandling?

you've made some terrible posts on this topic and im pulling you up on it. either defend your point of view or fuck off but don't tell me im 'putting words in your mouth' just because ive dared challenge you on it


----------



## Riera (Apr 18, 2012)

girasol said:


> Haven't watched it, but seen the adverts so many times that I clearly remember it was being advertised as a 'comedy-drama'? Or something along those lines.


Comedy drama = not funny enough to be a comedy and not serious enough to be a drama. In other words, it's shit.


----------



## no-no (Apr 18, 2012)

Riera said:


> Comedy drama = not funny enough to be a comedy and not serious enough to be a drama. In other words, it's shit.


 
Silly talk, for a start it was funny, I submit the fact I laughed out loud as evidence for this. Also, comedy drama would include this is england, shameless, can't think of any more but you get my point....


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2012)

Black comedy

Not a bad idea, and parts of it were done quite well, but some of it was awful. Gervais's acting veers rapidly from brilliant, to absolute shite, in the same scene. He should have cast someone else tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2012)

i was moved by the last episode of extras when he beefed in BB.
i may have been drunk though


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was moved by the last episode of extras when he beefed in BB.
> i may have been drunk though


 
Yeah I'd say that's probably Gervais's finest moment for me, he should stick to doing more stuff like that.


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2012)

Extras was brilliant pretty much throughout....

The US version of the office is actually better than Gervais' but he does deserve credit for basically creating a whole new sub-genre


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Apr 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> Extras was brilliant pretty much throughout....
> 
> The US version of the office is actually better than Gervais' but he does deserve credit for basically creating a whole new sub-genre


 
I saw a clip of Gervais being given a big ovation on Letterman for supposedly creating this mocumentary genre. He did point out he wasn't the first & mentioned Spinal Tap in that context (I think he may be right).


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2012)

Nah, it was Woody Allen in Take The Money And Run


----------



## binka (Apr 18, 2012)

and in terms of sitcoms there was operation good guys a couple of years before the office and there were those marion of geoff shorts which were also pre-office and iirc some of victoria woods stuff was done in a mocumentary style


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Apr 18, 2012)

binka said:


> and in terms of sitcoms there was operation good guys a couple of years before the office and there were those marion of geoff shorts which were also pre-office and iirc some of victoria woods stuff was done in a mocumentary style


 
Yeah the operation good guys was based on a police team in London, I thought that was a hit or miss, some funny hits mind (ODing on sweets & getting hyperactive investigating a sweet shop robbery).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

binka said:


> i didnt put words into your mouth you pillock. i quoted you and interpreted what you said.


 
so by your own words you did in fact do this and are lying... to us and to your self.

if you interpreted my words rather than taking them as read then you are supplanting what has been said with what you want to have been said...

it's really simple...

when you stop talking for me I shall be in a position to speak for my self whilst you are doing it for me, I wouldn't want to contradict my spokes person, that would make me inconsistent...  

how about in future you arrogant cunt, that you don't interpret others words at all and use the word used as being their decided and chose manner of expressing something until they confirm otherwise.

If you are unsure of intent then as the receiver of this informed knowledge it's your business to clarify with the giver of that knowledge...

not for you to speak for that person ...

that's just assumption and arrogance and has nothing to do with the thread, other than of course demonstrating what a dismissive oik you are with limited manners and conversational skill set...

That and you like a US comic most would credit with anything worth while in terms of contribution on either side of the pond...

you know speaking from the business POV... where it counts and you get booked.... but hey I've probably said to much off the record so feel free to edit out bits of my post which aren't part of the official response to your post...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> The US version of the office is actually better than Gervais' but he does deserve credit for basically creating a whole new sub-genre


 
and of course writing it both here and there...   you know he writes both yeah... so basically creating a sub-genre (really what would this be the original genre was ?  what's the parent of this genre?  how ever did it come about?)...

there's a lot of middle class hand wringing and whinging on this thread does anyone actual real opinion not spoon fed from the gruidad or hiel have an opinion based on you know having information on the subject which wasn't found in 10 secs of google or from a conservative paper ???  

seems very few so far on this thread...


----------



## gabi (Apr 20, 2012)

er, i think he produces the US version, doesnt write it


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> er, i think he produces the US version, doesnt write it


he doesn't even do that.. He is in name only, as an "executive" producer.
Although he does write/produce the odd one.


----------



## rorymac (Apr 20, 2012)

As an ex funny poster myself I feel I can comment on this .. although I didn't get beyond 10 minutes

Acting .. diabolical (ie if you're going to play like you're retarded you gots to do it properly unlike Ricky Gervais) .. Karl Pilkington .. rubbish fake deadpan nonsense

Content .. none

Marks out of 10 .. zero

Jesus Christ !


----------



## Apathy (Apr 20, 2012)

really took off after 10 mins i felt


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2012)

binka said:


> and in terms of sitcoms there was operation good guys a couple of years before the office and there were those marion of geoff shorts which were also pre-office and iirc some of victoria woods stuff was done in a mocumentary style


There was also People Like Us which was pretty good, IIRC it was shelved by the BBC in favour of The Office though


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> There was also People Like Us which was pretty good, IIRC it was shelved by the BBC in favour of The Office though


i thought it was because of the creator's noncery


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought it was because of the creator's noncery


I think that was a few years later after The Office was released


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe i was thinking of that shrink/therapy one with paul whitehouse


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe i was thinking of that shrink/therapy one with paul whitehouse


Yeah I think so, apparently it was research for a new character


----------



## rorymac (Apr 20, 2012)

Apathy said:


> really took off after 10 mins i felt


 
Aaaarrrgggh .. gonna have to watch it all now

<shuts up>


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 20, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I think that was a few years later after The Office was released


I think People Like Us went out around 2000; first series of The Office was year later; Langham convited for downloading child pr0n in 2007, leading to him being dropped from The Thick Of It. I think there was only ever meant to be a single series of People Like Us, although there were two or three series on R4 previously.


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> feel free to edit out bits of my post which aren't part of the official response to your post...


 
thanks, i will:

you are fucking mental


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2012)

binka said:


> you are fucking mental


 
Isn't that the working title of Gervais's next project?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

binka said:


> thanks, i will:
> 
> you are fucking mental


Why yes you are.

Unoffical post not authorised by Binka.


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2012)

i know you are but what am i?

im glad we've finally found your level anyway


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

binka said:


> i know you are but what am i?
> 
> im glad we've finally found your level anyway


Steep climb was it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2012)

Kit kats all round


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Kit kats all round


kendal mint cake?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

*Ricky Gervais's 'Derek' given full series by Channel 4*

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/a380706/ricky-gervaiss-derek-given-full-series-by-channel-4.html


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 9, 2012)

Didn't bother watching this, saw the new serious of the ricky gervais show on e4 last night though and it was funny as fuck.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> *Ricky Gervais's 'Derek' given full series by Channel 4*
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/a380706/ricky-gervaiss-derek-given-full-series-by-channel-4.html


----------



## Maggot (Jan 30, 2013)

The series has just started. Saw some of the first episode and found it quite moving.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

He is a penis


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He is a penis


 
Penises are pretty funny.


----------



## binka (Jan 31, 2013)

still shit


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

At least he isn't blacking up.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2013)

gervais is a cunt


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 13, 2013)

Shame on C4 for commissioning a whole series of this


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 13, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> At least he isn't blacking up.


Monging up ftw


----------



## youngian (Feb 14, 2013)

Some sample dialogue:
Kev: "I wouldn't mind Joanna Lumley all over my Ghurkas"
Derek: "Absolutely Fabulous she was"

I can see what Gervais is trying to do but would suggest the odd change like getting Jo Brand, Joanna Scanlan and Vicki Pepperdine to write and star in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2013)

It's worse than that awful sitcom he does in extras


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

youngian said:


> Some sample dialogue:
> Kev: "I wouldn't mind Joanna Lumley all over my Ghurkas"
> Derek: "Absolutely Fabulous she was"
> 
> I can see what Gervais is trying to do but would suggest the odd change like getting Jo Brand, Joanna Scanlan and Vicki Pepperdine to write and star in it.


What is it that he is trying to do, i can't see it, whatever it is.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 14, 2013)

It would be better without the Derek character - there's some good characters, acting and writing in parts of it, but most of the scenes and plotlines involving Derek are just painful to watch. It's just a vanity project for Gervais, but only serves to show what a cunt he is, detracting from the show in general and, like BA says, making one wonder what wtf it is that he's ultimately trying to achieve.


----------



## youngian (Feb 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What is it that he is trying to do, i can't see it, whatever it is.


 

I think there was some intention to extract some bitter sweet humour and comedy pathos of people on the margins of society who get little thanks, recognition or chance of ever getting out of their situation (the latter being a mainstay of much classic sit com). Peter Kay did that very nicely when he used to be funny.

Kerry Godliman is great and carries her role very well.

But Gervais and his pathetic gurning is vile and has just padded it out with him and his mates doing some 'ironic' lads jokes he threw in the bin when writing the Office.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2013)

Maggot said:


> The series has just started. Saw some of the first episode and found it quite moving.



The whole series so far has been like that. Also had some very funny moments too.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

youngian said:


> I think there was some intention to extract some bitter sweet humour and comedy pathos of people on the margins of society who get little thanks, recognition or chance of ever getting out of their situation (the latter being a mainstay of much classic sit com). Peter Kay did that very nicely when he used to be funny.
> 
> Kerry Godliman is great and carries her role very well.
> 
> But Gervais and his pathetic gurning is vile and has just padded it out with him and his mates doing some 'ironic' lads jokes he threw in the bin when writing the Office.


Ok, cheers Ian. I can get that was the intention - but someone must have told them at some point that they were not getting what they were after. For a start drop the arrogance and don't play the lead role.


----------



## Drei (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a fan of Karl Pilkington, however i prefer to see him in real surroundings rather than in Derek, i don't hate Derek but i haven't laughed either.
Mrs Brown's Boys is so good i can't wait for the next series, i don't think i would say the same for Derek.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2013)

Mrs Brown's Boys is unspeakably awful


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2013)

Mrs Brown's boys is shit, Derek I'm undecided on.... Gervais is the weak link and I don't mind him per se, watchable though probably wouldn't sky plus it


----------



## no-no (Feb 15, 2013)

Drei said:


> I'm a fan of Karl Pilkington, however i prefer to see him in real surroundings rather than in Derek, i don't hate Derek but i haven't laughed either.
> Mrs Brown's Boys is so good i can't wait for the next series, i don't think i would say the same for Derek.


 
Karl's been a fucking hero so far in this series, his rants at the greedy daughter and the inspector were perfect. Set him on Cameron.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

no-no said:


> Karl's been a fucking hero so far in this series, his rants at the greedy daughter and the inspector were perfect. Set him on Cameron.


He does seem genuinely angry in his ranting scenes.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Mrs Brown's Boys is unspeakably awful


Have you actually tried to watch it though? Like a full episode?
Fuck me its bad.


----------



## Drei (Feb 15, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Have you actually tried to watch it though? Like a full episode?
> Fuck me its bad.


you telling me you didn't laugh? wow.
it doesn't benefit me in any way but it does crack me up


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you like Jethro?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Drei said:


> you telling me you didn't laugh? wow.
> it doesn't benefit me in any way but it does crack me up


I just stared  at it with an expression of hate slowly filling my face.


----------



## Drei (Feb 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Do you like Jethro?


never heard them before


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 10, 2013)

I really liked Derek and dont give two hoots if thats controversial. It was poignant, funny and was a good advert for care work. It had me in tears and laughing in the same episode and if you think Gervais was taking the piss out of people with learning disabilities you either havent watched it or you've missed the point by about a million light years.


----------



## trevhagl (Mar 11, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I really liked Derek and dont give two hoots if thats controversial. It was poignant, funny and was a good advert for care work. It had me in tears and laughing in the same episode and if you think Gervais was taking the piss out of people with learning disabilities you either havent watched it or you've missed the point by about a million light years.


 
you will find that Urban spouts off without any knowledge of the subject in hand. If they don't like the person , everything they do is shit. It's Keith Allen all over again.
Derek - like Lifes Too Short - was excellent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Have you actually tried to watch it though? Like a full episode?
> Fuck me its bad.


 
I didn't manage a full episode. It was on one night and I had seen in other media that it was very popular so I thought I would give it a go, there must be 'something' in it, despite first appearances and the set up being devoid of humor.

I did about 8 minutes maybe. Surely that's long enough to wait for one laugh in a comedy programme?
I quite simply do not understand it at all? Who is watching this? Why is it funny?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

I would not bother with anything Gervais does. Maybe if he was a guest on QI or HIGNFY I would tolerate the twat (like the twat Jimmy Carr) but otherwise he can fuck off.


----------



## ymu (Mar 11, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I really liked Derek and dont give two hoots if thats controversial. It was poignant, funny and was a good advert for care work. It had me in tears and laughing in the same episode and if you think Gervais was taking the piss out of people with learning disabilities you either havent watched it or you've missed the point by about a million light years.


It's clear what they are trying to do, and it does sometimes work. But Gervais is just not very good at it, and too arrogant to write himself out. There's always a suspicion with him that he is hiding behind the joke rather than reversing its direction, often because that is precisely what he is doing.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 11, 2013)

ymu said:


> It's clear what they are trying to do, and it does sometimes work. But Gervais is just not very good at it, and too arrogant to write himself out. There's always a suspicion with him that he is hiding behind the joke rather than reversing its direction, often because that is precisely what he is doing.


 
While I think Derek is better than Life's Too Short, I do agree that Gervais shouldn't have played Derek. I'm distracted by his mannerisms when I shouldn't be. If it was played by an unknown actor, I think it would fit better.

Having said that, Derek suprised me as it was a decent drama with funny bits, rather than a comedy with dramatic moments.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 23, 2014)

Odd really, I enjoy watching this, but the whole thing is so mawkish and cheesy I'm not sure why.

As ever, Gervais is probably the worst thing in it, although he obviously thinks he is the best.


----------



## ChrisC (May 25, 2014)

sunny jim said:


> I really liked Derek and dont give two hoots if thats controversial. It was poignant, funny and was a good advert for care work. It had me in tears and laughing in the same episode and if you think Gervais was taking the piss out of people with learning disabilities you either havent watched it or you've missed the point by about a million light years.



Well said. There's so much negatively on here and hostile with that.


----------



## ChrisC (May 25, 2014)

trevhagl said:


> you will find that Urban spouts off without any knowledge of the subject in hand. If they don't like the person , everything they do is shit. It's Keith Allen all over again.
> Derek - like Lifes Too Short - was excellent



Indeed. Here here.


----------

